# 6500K or 7100K



## CRudolph (Jan 14, 2007)

I just ordered a JBJ Formosa light fixture from Aquarium Plants and went with the 7100K bulbs. I was curious and wanted to know if the 6500K would be better for plant growth? Thanks for you help.

Chayne


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I very much doubt it would make any difference. Any spectrum between 5K and 10K will do fine.

After that it's a question of what spectrum of light you like best from an aesthetic point of view.

And welcome to APC!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome to APC!

I agree there isn't any noticeable difference between the two. I have 6500k and love the crispy white light it omits. I imagine you'll see a similar shade with the 7000k.

-John N.


----------



## CRudolph (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank you for your replies and welcome.

Chayne


----------

